

Ask HN: What's your development environment in your startup using Django? - ravenkat

We use Django heavily and we have all the requirements in requirements.txt and we do pip install on it. 
Lot of times, some requirements are not installed properly and we have to do pip install when we see an error message for particular package.<p>The issue we are facing is whenever we run `python manage.py migrate` after cloning the repo&#x2F;pulling the repo, it takes around 30-50 mins.
======
philipkimmey
30-50m for ./manage.py migrate seems way too long.

Are you collapsing your migrations?

Unless you need to maintain multiple production environments with different
versions of your software you should be doing so with some regularity.

~~~
yen223
Agreed. Local migrations shouldn't take longer than a minute or so.

------
penguinlinux
Vagrant and Ansible to provision a vm with nginx python django supervisord.

Then if you want to load the database we have a shell script wrapper that can
do a few things.

Load an sql from an s3 private bucket to refresh your local database, so even
if you crash anything you can always fix things with a quick shell command. We
also tie things into newrelic and sentry to help us debug code locally before
it even gets to sandbox or prod.

------
lsemel
Share an SQL dump of the database with your developers, so new developers can
just load that instead of going through all the migrations.

------
cjbprime
The title is general, but your post question is _extremely_ specific. You
should change the title.

~~~
ravenkat
Thanks. Updated.

